# The Woodlands Ducks Unlimited Chapter Fall Banquet



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

The Woodlands Ducks Unlimited Annual Fall Dinner Banquet

Wednesday- October 12th, 2011 @ 6:30 p.m.

*The Grand Palace*
314 A. Pruitt Rd. Spring, Texas 77380

45.00 Per Ticket 80.00 per Couple
400.00 Corporate Tables (8 people)
BBQ dinner with all fixings

Large selection of high end sporting guns, Yeti coolers, and tons of great DU merchandise and gear!

Call for tickets two eight one.636.4883


----------

